# Starting a business- partnering or solo?



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Good luck, buddy. Just make sure and speak in even tones and don't argue all the time. If you have a problem, make sure and talk it out, don't let it fester. JAW


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

Congrats and good luck.


----------



## builder2345 (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

This idea was kicked around between me and my close friends a few years ago, about doing a partnership with one of my best friends... After speaking with attorneys it came down to this...

I have everything to go into business, the shop, the tools, equipment, the truck.. start up materials for just about every trade there is... while my friend, well.. Aside from being my friend, and some experience in construction  brought very little to the table... (he is a good salesman though)...

Heres the low down, as a partnership, splitting everything equally, would mean if we split, he could still go after my shop, my tools truck and equipment, even if there is a prenup. He could fight the prenup. Many say 'that cant/wont happen' it has happened.

so... ya, that didnt go anywhere and a year later I went into business for myself.


----------

